# Calling all newbies!



## Pesky Wesky

It looks like the January rush is on !!
Every year in Jan we get lots of new forum members asking info about Spain, probably because it's one of the most miserable months in the calender in the UK and all that New Year New Life stuff. (It's below freezing where I am today and rain is forecast all over Spain today) It's great to have new members, but to help us help you, please think about the kind of question you ask. If you want to know which are the best areas to live in for example it'd be useful to know if you want to be in the North or the south at least, on the beach or up a mountain...
Useful info is 
will you need work or not (if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)
retired or not
income
wants (beach, inland, flat, near airport, completely open to anything...)
House or flat
buy or rent

Oh, and the search facility will bring up lots of info. Make sure you use _*advanced*_ and search _*entire*_ posts

Happy foruming


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> It looks like the January rush is on !!
> Every year in Jan we get lots of new forum members asking info about Spain, probably because it's one of the most miserable months in the calender in the UK and all that New Year New Life stuff. (It's below freezing where I am today and rain is forecast all over Spain today) It's great to have new members, but to help us help you, please think about the kind of question you ask. If you want to know which are the best areas to live in for example it'd be useful to know if you want to be in the North or the south at least, on the beach or up a mountain...
> Useful info is
> will you need work or not (if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)
> retired or not
> income
> wants (beach, inland, flat, near airport, completely open to anything...)
> House or flat
> buy or rent
> 
> Oh, and the search facility will bring up lots of info. Make sure you use _*advanced*_ and search _*entire*_ posts
> 
> Happy foruming



it's chilly here halfway down on the sticky-out bit on the right, too - & we're on alert for high winds - my fence will need a complete repair in a few days looking at the state of it this morning after just _moderate _winds!! - I don't live halfway up a mountain either - I live in town....


just to underline how cold it can feel......... we have an exchange student from Latvia staying with us atm . our daytime high temps (for about an hour if it's actually sunny) are almost what they get in summer , so they (6 teenage girls) only brought light clothing

they haven't stopped complaining about the cold since they arrived - they left minus 4º - but they feel so much colder here, especially indoors - even my modern house doesn't do winter very well!!


they didn't even bring waterproof jackets or shoes.......... so we're going shopping on Saturday - before the seriously heavy February rains start!!




I'm going to 'stick' this thread where it belongs for a while


----------



## baldilocks

We live inland so don't get the ameliorating effect of the oceans/seas on the temperature neither do we often get strong winds. Since we are about 2200 ft up we get low cloud (like today) and this can be really cold and damp (bitter even) in the winter and currently the clouds are swirling at or just above our roof, or were, (I've just looked out and can't see the patio!)

It is hard sometimes to comprehend that when one is complaining that it is 40C in the shade, that in a couple of months, one would be glad to feel just a little bit warm! Roll on Spring!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Another thing to mention in your FIRST post do you have any dependants - children, elderly people, people with disabilities.
Also language skills, and be honest! Knowing how to ask for directions or even how to rent a flat is not same as working in an office in a foreign language


----------



## Justina

Pesky Wesky said:


> It looks like the January rush is on !!
> Every year in Jan we get lots of new forum members asking info about Spain, probably because it's one of the most miserable months in the calender in the UK and all that New Year New Life stuff. (It's below freezing where I am today and rain is forecast all over Spain today) It's great to have new members, but to help us help you, please think about the kind of question you ask. If you want to know which are the best areas to live in for example it'd be useful to know if you want to be in the North or the south at least, on the beach or up a mountain...
> Useful info is
> will you need work or not (if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)
> retired or not
> income
> wants (beach, inland, flat, near airport, completely open to anything...)
> House or flat
> buy or rent
> 
> Oh, and the search facility will bring up lots of info. Make sure you use _*advanced*_ and search _*entire*_ posts
> 
> Happy foruming


Hello,
I am a newbie, living at the moment in Cadiz where I am renting a flat but hoping to buy a place later on. I was wondering about the Alicante area and would like to hear from any all year residents there on areas that would be worth checking out. Thank you


----------



## Stravinsky

Justina said:


> Hello,
> I am a newbie, living at the moment in Cadiz where I am renting a flat but hoping to buy a place later on. I was wondering about the Alicante area and would like to hear from any all year residents there on areas that would be worth checking out. Thank you


Welcome to the forum
It might be an idea if you started a thread in the main section with this question, rather than have a discussion start in the newbies thread


----------



## wiggytheone

Justina said:


> Hello,
> I am a newbie, living at the moment in Cadiz where I am renting a flat but hoping to buy a place later on. I was wondering about the Alicante area and would like to hear from any all year residents there on areas that would be worth checking out. Thank you


Hi just a thought if you live in the Cadiz area why would you want to go to Alicante


----------



## wiggytheone

We do have a sticky on here for FAQ's can the title be changed to Information for Newbies, which might help repetitive posts and threads


----------



## xabiaxica

wiggytheone said:


> We do have a sticky on here for FAQ's can the title be changed to Information for Newbies, which might help repetitive posts and threads


it doesn't matter what you call it - people will always ask the same questions & can be pointed towards the thread by regulars - if indeed the answer to the question is there 

few posters (new or otherwise) look at the 'stickies' in any case, until they are directed towards them 

for me - to have the info 'stuck' there means at least _I _can find info when I need to


----------



## xabiaxica

and thinking a bit more, while I went to get another coffee - if all newbies just read the FAQs & didn't ask questions it would be a pretty quiet & boring forum!!


----------



## brianbaldwin

*Re: other placesto look*

Hi ! 
Give the nerJa area a look. Its a lovely town and still quite spanish .
Taz


----------



## wiggytheone

xabiachica said:


> and thinking a bit more, while I went to get another coffee - if all newbies just read the FAQs & didn't ask questions it would be a pretty quiet & boring forum!!


Dont you find it a little bit boring answering the same questions over and over again though


----------



## Justina

wiggytheone said:


> Hi just a thought if you live in the Cadiz area why would you want to go to Alicante


Truthfully, I am not very sure but one reason is that housing or flat life here is more expensive than what I have seen on the web along the coast. The other reason is that expats from wherever are thin on the ground here, so there is not the same socialising that perhaps happens when there are more 'foreigners' around. I do speak Spanish although still getting used to the accent here but Spanish people tend to spend a lot of time with their families and while all I have met, including my neighbours, are very friendly it really is just hello and how are you and on we go. I do have a husband that will be arriving in the summer, but obviously both of us would like a little socialising.
Hope that answers your question. Also, it doesn't have to be Alicante but preferably along the coast.
Cheers.


----------



## Justina

brianbaldwin said:


> Hi !
> Give the nerJa area a look. Its a lovely town and still quite spanish .
> Taz


Strangely enough, Nerja was originally where I was headed but I got sidetracked by a friend of my daughter's who is from Sevilla and pointed out that some of the small places while fine in the summer can be really empty and perhaps dreary once the last tourist has packed up and that a lot of stores also close down until the following year.


----------



## zinaida68

*Moving to Spain*



Justina said:


> Hello,
> I am a newbie, living at the moment in Cadiz where I am renting a flat but hoping to buy a place later on. I was wondering about the Alicante area and would like to hear from any all year residents there on areas that would be worth checking out. Thank you


We moved to Spain in December 2012 and bought a villa in Hondon DeLas Neives which is in the Alicante region not far from the City of Elche about 30 mins drive from Alicante. We just love it here and have retired and would never think of moving back to the UK. We bought a new show home for 106,000€ and its a bargain price, it's a good time to buy in Spain.
Carl.


----------



## Justina

zinaida68 said:


> We moved to Spain in December 2012 and bought a villa in Hondon DeLas Neives which is in the Alicante region not far from the City of Elche about 30 mins drive from Alicante. We just love it here and have retired and would never think of moving back to the UK. We bought a new show home for 106,000€ and its a bargain price, it's a good time to buy in Spain.
> Carl.


Thank you Carl. This is exactly the kind of info that I am looking for and the house price seems about right, too.
My husband won't be here before June or July, but I will write down the place you mention. The idea is to buy a car and come the cooler weather starts drive around,but don't wish to spend months wandering.
Thanks again.


----------



## zinaida68

*New toSpain*



Justina said:


> Thank you Carl. This is exactly the kind of info that I am looking for and the house price seems about right, too.
> My husband won't be here before June or July, but I will write down the place you mention. The idea is to buy a car and come the cooler weather starts drive around,but don't wish to spend months wandering.
> Thanks again.


Hi again, when we came to Spain we first visited the South around Albox, but it's around 2.5 hours drive from Alicante and was not very nice, much better in the North around Alicante. We bought a car here within the first week we were here, better than importing a UK car. The poll tax here is 500€ per year, and the water and rubbish removal tax is around 100€ per year, so is a lot cheaper than the UK.
Cost of living is a bit cheaper here, but you have to buy bottled water as you can't drink the tap water here, it's around 1€ for 5litres of bottled water, but you get used to buying the bottles of water.
We had problems getting the electricity and water connected, it took around 3 weeks to get it all connected, but our home is a new build, so existing homes already connected should be ok. Can't believe it's January here as the weather is lovely and quite warm every day. The shoppe close every day between 2 and 5pm so that's a bind. 
Hope you look forward to living in Spain, you will love it here.
Carl


----------



## Justina

zinaida68 said:


> Hi again, when we came to Spain we first visited the South around Albox, but it's around 2.5 hours drive from Alicante and was not very nice, much better in the North around Alicante. We bought a car here within the first week we were here, better than importing a UK car. The poll tax here is 500€ per year, and the water and rubbish removal tax is around 100€ per year, so is a lot cheaper than the UK.
> Cost of living is a bit cheaper here, but you have to buy bottled water as you can't drink the tap water here, it's around 1€ for 5litres of bottled water, but you get used to buying the bottles of water.
> We had problems getting the electricity and water connected, it took around 3 weeks to get it all connected, but our home is a new build, so existing homes already connected should be ok. Can't believe it's January here as the weather is lovely and quite warm every day. The shoppe close every day between 2 and 5pm so that's a bind.
> Hope you look forward to living in Spain, you will love it here.
> Carl


Hi Carl,
Thanks for your mail and as I am here in Cadiz I have been learning all the things to do and I have written down the area you mentioned as one to look at. When we do start looking I would prefer to do it in one direction and not spend months here there and everywhere. There are just so many places in this country where one could hang one's hat, but as I mentioned in an earlier thread some places are great in the summer and then after the summer are really dead. I would like to be able to jump on a bus, go around the corner for my shopping, know there is a hospital wwithin reasonable reach if it should be necessary. I did drive for over 30 years but frankly didn't enjoy it so will leave that to my hussband.
Thanks again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zinaida68 said:


> Hi again, when we came to Spain we first visited the South around Albox, but it's around 2.5 hours drive from Alicante and was not very nice, much better in the North around Alicante. We bought a car here within the first week we were here, better than importing a UK car. The poll tax here is 500€ per year, and the water and rubbish removal tax is around 100€ per year, so is a lot cheaper than the UK.
> Cost of living is a bit cheaper here, but you have to buy bottled water as you can't drink the tap water here, it's around 1€ for 5litres of bottled water, but you get used to buying the bottles of water.
> We had problems getting the electricity and water connected, it took around 3 weeks to get it all connected, but our home is a new build, so existing homes already connected should be ok. Can't believe it's January here as the weather is lovely and quite warm every day. The shoppe close every day between 2 and 5pm so that's a bind.
> Hope you look forward to living in Spain, you will love it here.
> Carl


Why can't you drink the water??


----------



## baldilocks

Carl, it would help us and anyone else viewing your posts if we knew where you were. For example, you say you can't drink the local water but don't say why and where "local" relates to. Your problem may be one that might affect another forum member who might possibly be looking to move to the same area if they knew where it was and may want to avoid it for the water reason. All you need to do is fill in your profile information.

I have never liked tap water anywhere, ever. I was raised on water from a well that was fed constantly by a spring so, to me, anything other than spring water tastes like chicken soup - fowl  Here when they overdo the chlorination, I can't even drink coffee made with tap water and go onto fruit juice (no sugar added).


----------



## zinaida68

*Moving to Spain*



baldilocks said:


> Carl, it would help us and anyone else viewing your posts if we knew where you were. For example, you say you can't drink the local water but don't say why and where "local" relates to. Your problem may be one that might affect another forum member who might possibly be looking to move to the same area if they knew where it was and may want to avoid it for the water reason. All you need to do is fill in your profile information.
> 
> I have never liked tap water anywhere, ever. I was raised on water from a well that was fed constantly by a spring so, to me, anything other than spring water tastes like chicken soup - fowl  Here when they overdo the chlorination, I can't even drink coffee made with tap water and go onto fruit juice (no sugar added).


Here is Hondon De las Neives in the Hondon Vally. There are over 400 homes on this urbanisation and is a mix of nationalities. Everyone even the Spanish locals dring bottled water and we were advised not to drink the tap water. By the way Hondon is close to Alicante and is very close to the city of Elche. 
Hope this is of help to others.
Carl


----------



## baldilocks

zinaida68 said:


> Here is Hondon De las Neives in the Hondon Vally. There are over 400 homes on this urbanisation and is a mix of nationalities. Everyone even the Spanish locals dring bottled water and we were advised not to drink the tap water. By the way Hondon is close to Alicante and is very close to the city of Elche.
> Hope this is of help to others.
> Carl


Great, so now *we* know but it would be better if you put it into your profile information then it would come up in the header to every post you make (see the header to this particular posting which shows you where I am).

Knowing where each of us is gives added value to the information we put in our posts, for example, you can tell that when I refer to this area or the village, just where I am talking about and that it relates more to Andalucía than Barcelona.


----------



## Nick47

Pesky Wesky said:


> It looks like the January rush is on !!
> Every year in Jan we get lots of new forum members asking info about Spain, probably because it's one of the most miserable months in the calender in the UK and all that New Year New Life stuff. (It's below freezing where I am today and rain is forecast all over Spain today) It's great to have new members, but to help us help you, please think about the kind of question you ask. If you want to know which are the best areas to live in for example it'd be useful to know if you want to be in the North or the south at least, on the beach or up a mountain...
> Useful info is
> will you need work or not (if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)
> retired or not
> income
> wants (beach, inland, flat, near airport, completely open to anything...)
> House or flat
> buy or rent
> 
> Oh, and the search facility will bring up lots of info. Make sure you use _*advanced*_ and search _*entire*_ posts
> 
> Happy foruming


Hi,

I am new to the forum and still not quite sure how to use it but hear goes.
We have just sold our house in West Sussex and my partner and I are separating, she wants to stay in the UK and has a very rewarding job, I on the other hand want to live abroad again,I lived in Cascais in Portugal for 6 years and spent a total of 10 years abroad in other countries) and love the Southern life, money for me will be fine and I am looking to buy a villa in the Almeria area as after extensive research on the internet I love the area and property seems much more reasonably priced, I intend to rent initially while looking but my main worry is being on my own, very strange it was fine living abroad when I was younger but know scares me slightly.
If we exchange and complete on our house soon I will be coming out in February, it would be great if I could have information about the area and hopefully meet up with some people to chat and have a drink with.
I look forward to your replies
Best
NIck


----------



## ShobhanaSingh

*Living in Vera Playa*

Hi, I'm new to this forum and wish to introduce myself 

I am here with my husband and 2 small children, we have an apartment in Vera Playa very close to the beach. We bought it a few years ago and have been out for holidays now and then but this time we are here for a few months while I'm on maternity leave.

I normally work for a private healthcare group in London and my husband is launching his own catering business.

I have been combing the internet in recent weeks, to try and find ways to meet other expats in Spain. Ideally with similar interests such as cooking, painting, books, films and learning Spanish!

We have always said we plan to live abroad for 6 months of every year when our kids are older, and this trip is giving us a very good idea of whether it's feasible. We've been here just a few days - so far the weather is FABULOUS :hippie: and we feel as though it's summer!

lane:


----------



## Justina

ShobhanaSingh said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and wish to introduce myself
> 
> I am here with my husband and 2 small children, we have an apartment in Vera Playa very close to the beach. We bought it a few years ago and have been out for holidays now and then but this time we are here for a few months while I'm on maternity leave.
> 
> I normally work for a private healthcare group in London and my husband is launching his own catering business.
> 
> I have been combing the internet in recent weeks, to try and find ways to meet other expats in Spain. Ideally with similar interests such as cooking, painting, books, films and learning Spanish!
> 
> We have always said we plan to live abroad for 6 months of every year when our kids are older, and this trip is giving us a very good idea of whether it's feasible. We've been here just a few days - so far the weather is FABULOUS :hippie: and we feel as though it's summer!
> 
> hi lane:


Hi Shobhana,
I found your mail on my mail so not sure if it was directed to me or to everyone in Spain, you could say I am just plain daft when I get to these forums where there are so many links that I am hanged if I know what to do with them. However, have been quite happily reading the problems encountered by people moving all over the world.
I lived in Mexico for 39 years, married to a Mexican who is now retiring and trying to sell our house which hopefully is now being sold, but I came first to organise us as I am the Brit. I used to be a reasonable cook, but nowadays I just google in for something with beef and see if it takes my fancy. As to painting, well I do go to a class once a week and find it very relaxing, but Picasso I will never be.
As to films, yes I do enjoy them, but at the moment I tend to watch Brit dvds of old BBC or ITV things that my daughter, still in London, brings over. I could get them on Amazon but for the time being she brings a ready supply. As to Spanish well I have lived it for many years and while my grammar is fine, my vocabulary is constantly being changed here in Cadiz. I spent a month in Madrid with my son when I lfirst arrived and could understand the madrileños just fine, but when I got to Cadiz, it could have been double Dutch as they seem to eat the end of participles, eg. he hablado becomes something like he hablao and of course they use different words for a fair number of words that I was accustomed to in Mexico.
Fortunately, I have got over the missing bit of a participle and still learning new words.
Perhaps if you have time you could tell us more of where you are living and how you find it. I can't say the weather in Cadiz has been fabulous in recent weeks, but definitely brightening up and in comparison with Brit weather well yes we are fine.
Cheers.


----------



## ShobhanaSingh

Hello, thanks for replying, it's nice to be heard!

I must admit I find these forums really difficult to navigate too - and I'm what I would consider fairly IT literate (I even did an A Level in computing!!). I feel like a bit of a simpleton since joining this Expat community, I'm new to them in general.

I know of Cadiz but i've never been further West than Gibralter. I wish I had visited Cadiz instead of Gibralter though. Very interesting what you say about the language in Madrid - might explain why I had such a difficult time understanding anyone there, but we were only there one night.

I use BBC Languages website to help with basic Spanish. Is ther anything else you can recommend which is online and free?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ShobhanaSingh said:


> Hello, thanks for replying, it's nice to be heard!
> 
> I must admit I find these forums really difficult to navigate too - and I'm what I would consider fairly IT literate (I even did an A Level in computing!!). I feel like a bit of a simpleton since joining this Expat community, I'm new to them in general.
> 
> I know of Cadiz but i've never been further West than Gibralter. I wish I had visited Cadiz instead of Gibralter though. Very interesting what you say about the language in Madrid - might explain why I had such a difficult time understanding anyone there, but we were only there one night.
> 
> I use BBC Languages website to help with basic Spanish. Is ther anything else you can recommend which is online and free?


Hi there!
The language in Madrid is fairly easy to understand. It's in Andalucia in the south where they eat their words and produce "th" in strange places!
The BBC courses look excellent to me, and are probably the best free courses on internet. As you can imagine, there have been loads of threads about learning Spanish and you'll find some of them by searching Spanish/ learning Spanish/ Spanish courses and the like on the search facility on the main page. At the bottom of each thread page you'll find more suggestions of similar threads.
You might want to start your own thread on this or any other subject as people might not find your posts here. Go to the main Spain page. You'll find it says La Tasca, then classifieds and then there's an icon which says Post a new Thread, and away you go!


----------



## ShobhanaSingh

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there!
> The language in Madrid is fairly easy to understand. It's in Andalucia in the south where they eat their words and produce "th" in strange places!
> The BBC courses look excellent to me, and are probably the best free courses on internet. As you can imagine, there have been loads of threads about learning Spanish and you'll find some of them by searching Spanish/ learning Spanish/ Spanish courses and the like on the search facility on the main page. At the bottom of each thread page you'll find more suggestions of similar threads.
> You might want to start your own thread on this or any other subject as people might not find your posts here. Go to the main Spain page. You'll find it says La Tasca, then classifieds and then there's an icon which says Post a new Thread, and away you go!



Many thanks, I will do that. I did wonder what La Tasca meant.


----------



## xabiaxica

ShobhanaSingh said:


> Many thanks, I will do that. I did wonder what La Tasca meant.


essentially it's our 'pub' 

where we go to chat about anything we feel like

the main Spain forum (where this thread is), is for information-type threads


----------



## MANCITYBAZ

Bet you was a Newbie at one time ! did you know all the answers


----------



## xabiaxica

MANCITYBAZ said:


> Bet you was a Newbie at one time ! did you know all the answers


who are you upset with??

the whole point of this thread was to remind 'newbies' that if you want our help, which we are all happy to give, then you need to give us some info about yourself - simply because advice will be different for people in different circumstances!


also - a lot, or even most, of the answers to the questions we are frequently asked are indeed in the FAQs thread - that's why it's called what it is - as I'm sure you know, FAQs = *F*requently *A*sked* Q*uestion*s*.....

however - feel free to ask anything you like - we might tell you to look in the FAQS - but the answer to your question might just not be there....in which case, if any of us does know the answer, you'll be given it


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MANCITYBAZ said:


> Bet you was a Newbie at one time ! did you know all the answers


Hi!
I think this post is directed at me, and I think you have misunderstood what I wanted to say This is a bit out of context and others may wonder what is happening so briefly...
You have a thread in which you are asking people for help and you say


> We cannot decide on what area to start looking ? we want a nice quiet area with other Brits , not to far from the sea and dog friendly (we will be renting first) then hope to buy later.
> Can anyone please HELP.


In order to give you advice, people need to know more, as the replies on your thread have said.
The things that are stated at the beginning of this thread are ideas intended at helping you...
So, hope that has helped you.


----------



## mrypg9

This thread is interesting but frankly not helpful to any would-be immigrant.
The things people need to do/know should surely include:

basic knowledge of the geography of Spain 
the various autonomous regions
a little political and economic background would help at this time of crisis
information about weather/climate
formalities and procedures required for becoming resident
basic price information for comparison purposes
information about driving in Spain
basic Spanish words and phrases
transferable welfare benefits
approximate costs of renting in different locations
availability of public transport

and perhaps a few more I can't think of at the moment.

Telling someone that you enjoy living in a particular place is interesting but of little help as you also need to know about the person and their tastes and preferences as well as the location before advice can be given.

But the most important decision of all can only be made by the would-be immigrant: can I really afford such a move?
And if you need to find work in Spain, the answer is a definitive 'NO'.


----------



## baldilocks

MANCITYBAZ said:


> Bet you was a Newbie at one time ! did you know all the answers


For many of us, we* HAD *to do our *own* research about everything, there were no short cuts because forums like this where you can just ask questions about a myriad of things just did not exist.

My researches took me years- I started seriously in 2001 but my researches included, initially, a number of countries with which we had connections until we had ruled out all but Spain (2005) which I had never visited (other than for work purposes in 1999) and it took another two years to identify where we wanted to live, find and buy a house that would meet our needs. Another fifteen months to sell our flat in UK and move (November 2008). Because we did all that research we have come to the right place on the right terms and are very happy.

The FAQs have been built up over time from the facts and information gathered by members and collated into a list of questions. It can be quite irritating, therefore, to have "newbies" come on and say I'm moving to Spain next week what do I need to know, when they can't even be bothered to check on what info is already available. Some people seem to want their noses blown, their a*ses wiped and their nappies (diapers for our transatlantic readers) changed. 

However, I do think that the joining phase could emphasise the location of, and how to access, the FAQs a little better.


----------



## kraut

*Moving back...to La Cala/ El Albir/Alfaz del Pi*

Dear All
I'm a newbie (yes, anothr one). I've lived in Spain before in La Cala Finestrat on Mt Benidorm, the quiet side, but lost my bottle when I finished my work in the North Sea (I'm on another, more lucrative, contract out there now) and came running home as you do. This time it's fr real. Work isn't going to be a problem as I still work in UK (ish) and pay taxes to UK, so it'd be more like a holiday let VERY long term.
I've just had enough of the immigrant situation in UK (130,000 more coming soon) and I'm feeling "well, if you can't beat 'em..." 
I have no dependants, I rent here in uk anyway, so I can literally up and off after selling on the big stuff in my flat. So that's me. Now the questions...
1: Most rentals come with furniture, but from what I've seen it's pretty crap (I'm looking around EUR400 pcm 1 bed flat not far from the beach.) Is this normal Spanish furnishings or is it just to get people started? I mean, do people expect to be asked to remove some of their furnishings as you fill the place up with decent stuff then they can use it in another property?
2: Do the utility companies charge guesstimate or metered? I'll be working 2/3 of the yr at least and don't want to be overcharged.
3: Is there anything like council tax? All I paid last time was my rent and a leccy bill.
4: I want to learn Spanish, too, because I only speak a bit. Does anyone know any teachers/evening classes in and around Benidorm?
5: I have a barclays account in UK and there is one in Benidorm. How easy is it to open a bank account there? I'm guessing a credit check will come up nil and as a no credit scores higher than a LOW credit, I'd be offered an account (this is how it works in UK and how so many of Eastern Europes finest have managed to swindle this country out of b/millions). Sorry, I digress. Is it same in Spain?
4: With regards my electrical stuff (or boys toys) can I just change the plug or is it likely t blow up due to downchange? It is 110v isn't it?
5: I have a full uk motorbike license. Would it be any trouble taxing and insuring it on that?
6: I'm tea-total now, unlike last time I was there. I'm gonna use it as a staging post to explore southern Europe and north Africa by bike. Not really a question, but if any of you are bikers it would be ggo to hook up!!

That's it. Continuar. As they say.....errm....I think! Cheers, guys


----------



## xabiaxica

kraut said:


> Dear All
> I'm a newbie (yes, anothr one). I've lived in Spain before in La Cala Finestrat on Mt Benidorm, the quiet side, but lost my bottle when I finished my work in the North Sea (I'm on another, more lucrative, contract out there now) and came running home as you do. This time it's fr real. Work isn't going to be a problem as I still work in UK (ish) and pay taxes to UK, so it'd be more like a holiday let VERY long term.
> I've just had enough of the immigrant situation in UK (130,000 more coming soon) and I'm feeling "well, if you can't beat 'em..."
> I have no dependants, I rent here in uk anyway, so I can literally up and off after selling on the big stuff in my flat. So that's me. Now the questions...
> 1: Most rentals come with furniture, but from what I've seen it's pretty crap (I'm looking around EUR400 pcm 1 bed flat not far from the beach.) Is this normal Spanish furnishings or is it just to get people started? I mean, do people expect to be asked to remove some of their furnishings as you fill the place up with decent stuff then they can use it in another property?
> 2: Do the utility companies charge guesstimate or metered? I'll be working 2/3 of the yr at least and don't want to be overcharged.
> 3: Is there anything like council tax? All I paid last time was my rent and a leccy bill.
> 4: I want to learn Spanish, too, because I only speak a bit. Does anyone know any teachers/evening classes in and around Benidorm?
> 5: I have a barclays account in UK and there is one in Benidorm. How easy is it to open a bank account there? I'm guessing a credit check will come up nil and as a no credit scores higher than a LOW credit, I'd be offered an account (this is how it works in UK and how so many of Eastern Europes finest have managed to swindle this country out of b/millions). Sorry, I digress. Is it same in Spain?
> 4: With regards my electrical stuff (or boys toys) can I just change the plug or is it likely t blow up due to downchange? It is 110v isn't it?
> 5: I have a full uk motorbike license. Would it be any trouble taxing and insuring it on that?
> 6: I'm tea-total now, unlike last time I was there. I'm gonna use it as a staging post to explore southern Europe and north Africa by bike. Not really a question, but if any of you are bikers it would be ggo to hook up!!
> 
> That's it. Continuar. As they say.....errm....I think! Cheers, guys


:welcome:

wow - lots of questions!!

it might be an idea to have a look around recent threads & the _FAQs & useful info_ thread - you'll find discussions about most of those topics recently - it's a busy forum, so even questions asked within the last day or so might be a couple of pages back!!

I know for sure the question about electricity has been asked in teh past few days, and we've had a lot of off-shore workers asking about tax in the past couple of weeks

and we have a few bikers among our regulars here who will no doubt tell you what's what there

have a read & the start a new thread when you have more questions, or ask further questions on existing threads


----------



## Pesky Wesky

kraut said:


> Dear All
> I'm a newbie (yes, anothr one). I've lived in Spain before in La Cala Finestrat on Mt Benidorm, the quiet side, but lost my bottle when I finished my work in the North Sea (I'm on another, more lucrative, contract out there now) and came running home as you do. This time it's fr real. Work isn't going to be a problem as I still work in UK (ish) and pay taxes to UK, so it'd be more like a holiday let VERY long term.
> I've just had enough of the immigrant situation in UK (130,000 more coming soon) and I'm feeling "well, if you can't beat 'em..."
> I have no dependants, I rent here in uk anyway, so I can literally up and off after selling on the big stuff in my flat. So that's me. Now the questions...
> 1: Most rentals come with furniture, but from what I've seen it's pretty crap (I'm looking around EUR400 pcm 1 bed flat not far from the beach.) Is this normal Spanish furnishings or is it just to get people started? I mean, do people expect to be asked to remove some of their furnishings as you fill the place up with decent stuff then they can use it in another property?
> 2: Do the utility companies charge guesstimate or metered? I'll be working 2/3 of the yr at least and don't want to be overcharged.
> 3: Is there anything like council tax? All I paid last time was my rent and a leccy bill.
> 4: I want to learn Spanish, too, because I only speak a bit. Does anyone know any teachers/evening classes in and around Benidorm?
> 5: I have a barclays account in UK and there is one in Benidorm. How easy is it to open a bank account there? I'm guessing a credit check will come up nil and as a no credit scores higher than a LOW credit, I'd be offered an account (this is how it works in UK and how so many of Eastern Europes finest have managed to swindle this country out of b/millions). Sorry, I digress. Is it same in Spain?
> 4: With regards my electrical stuff (or boys toys) can I just change the plug or is it likely t blow up due to downchange? It is 110v isn't it?
> 5: I have a full uk motorbike license. Would it be any trouble taxing and insuring it on that?
> 6: I'm tea-total now, unlike last time I was there. I'm gonna use it as a staging post to explore southern Europe and north Africa by bike. Not really a question, but if any of you are bikers it would be ggo to hook up!!
> 
> That's it. Continuar. As they say.....errm....I think! Cheers, guys


Hi,
As xabia said, best to look at the FAQs and to do your own searches and to open up a new thread for each topic you haven't found an answer to.
But, talking about number 1... I have friends who rent out and their renters do sometimes bring their own stuff, and the other is put into storage. However, due to space and price this is limited of course.
4. There are loads of threads about learning Spanish with some very good advice. One thing I will say though is that learning a language is not eaasy for most of us and it will take years of constant practice to get beyond asking for aspirin in the chemists up to feeling confident having a chat with the guy in the bar. It's a good idea to get a teacher in Benidorm, but you'll have to study while you're away, too. Skype classes may be a possibility.
Then, your comments about getting away from the immigrants. As you rightly point out, you will be one yourself, as we all are when we come to Spain. There are immigrants from all over the world in Spain too, Moroccons, Senegalese, Germans and in the south Brits - loads of them - a bit like Birmingham with the Indians and Pakistanis...


----------



## mrypg9

kraut said:


> .
> I've just had enough of the immigrant situation in UK (130,000 more coming soon) and I'm feeling "well, if you can't beat 'em..."
> I have no dependants, I rent here in uk come up nil and as a no credit scores higher than a LOW credit, I'd be offered an account (this is how it works in UK and how so many of Eastern Europes finest have managed to swindle this country out of b/millions). Sorry, I digress. Is it same in Spain?


You are of course quite right. The UK should never have allowed the unrestricted access of Eastern European immigrants to the UK. The fact they are generally better educated, have more skills and a better work ethic than many British workers is one edge of a double-edged sword.

But the whole issue of free migration is a double-edged sword. You and I have enjoyed this free access so that we too can become immigrants within the EU. That's how we came to be here. As for 'Eastern Europe's finest' swindling the UK...true too. The UK is a far too easy touch.

But let's be a little even-handed here. Far too many of the UK's 'finest' are here in Spain swindling the UK and the Spanish authorities in a variety of ways from tax and benefit fraud to driving UK plated cars and not registering as residency or on the padron but enjoying all amenities that Spain has paid for.

I've said before on this forum that the decision to allow unrestricted access to Romanian and Bulgarian migrants at the end of this year is sheer folly.
But who is to blame? Not the migrants themselves. They are only doing what you intend to do and have done, taking advantage of this free access to improve their lives. If you were a piss-poor inhabitant of a primitive Romanian village and learned about this wonderful country where even without work you could live far better than in your homeland....why wouldn't you emigrate?

We shouldn't blame the immigrant but the system that allows and profits from him/her. Blame Mrs Thatcher who signed up to 'open Europe', blame Tony Blair for not doing what most other EU states did and capping the numbers of post-Soviet bloc migrants. Blame the employers -the corporate and the middle-class families - who benefited from cheap labour in the agricultural sector and the cheap but efficient Polish plumber and Slovakian nanny.

There are quite a few chavs-r-us Brits here who shame the rest of us...so I wonder what the Spaniard-in-the-street thinks about the mass British immigration?

So yes, I do agree with you...but it's not at all black and white.

But then few things are in life...


----------



## markbrin1984

*Best place for family's in costa del sol*

Hi

Me my wife and 2 children are relocating to Spain in October 2013. My children will be 5 years old and 6 months old I will be 29 years old and my wife will be 28 years old, I won't be looking for a job as I work for a major oil and gas company and they fly me to work from the nearest airport, we are looking to rent for a year then hopefully buy, 
Obviously we will want to be near international schools for the children, at the minute we are learning Spanish with private tuition lesson's. 
We have been looking a lot at 3/4 bedroom town houses in communal areas, we really want to make this work and are doing as much research as we can before we move, including a few visits, 
Could anybody please recommend family orientated areas in the costa del sol 

Regards

Mark


----------



## mrypg9

markbrin1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> Me my wife and 2 children are relocating to Spain in October 2013. My children will be 5 years old and 6 months old I will be 29 years old and my wife will be 28 years old, I won't be looking for a job as I work for a major oil and gas company and they fly me to work from the nearest airport, we are looking to rent for a year then hopefully buy,
> Obviously we will want to be near international schools for the children, at the minute we are learning Spanish with private tuition lesson's.
> We have been looking a lot at 3/4 bedroom town houses in communal areas, we really want to make this work and are doing as much research as we can before we move, including a few visits,
> Could anybody please recommend family orientated areas in the costa del sol
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


Again, a question of opinion rather than fact.
What constitutes a 'family orientated area'?
Well, obviously not a piso in an area with a lot of night clubs, discos, brothels and the like or a building or community for retired people.
But these areas are easily recognisable and avoidable.
Most urbs in Spain are family-friendly as they are of course inhabited by....families!! Many have swimming pools for young children and toddlers and play areas within the urb.
It's more or less the same as in the UK or anywhere for that matter. These questions are as I've said matters of opinion and you yourself have to investigate and make a choice based on the evidence you see.
What I would say is that on the CdS as elsewhere what you get depends on what you pay. There is usually a reason why one area or urb is cheaper than another.


----------



## Melzy

Ok well here is my question then: We are moving to Barcelona next week, in the city center-"Hopefully" (renting a long term apartment once we get there since there seems to be many availble online), we're in England right now and had planned to leave all of our heavy winter stuff at my partners parents' house, sooo....after reading above, is that a good idea?? Seriously, I would rather be "With" my heavy coats, wool sweaters, gloves, boots than "Without"!! Sorry it took so long to get to the question ha! 
We leave for Barcelona on Wed. I have never been to Spain so I am looking forward to it. Any Barcelona advice would be appreciated.
P.S. we're a young 40-ish couple with no children, pets. I am American, he is British. I am fluent in Spanish so thats a plus for me there I think. ;-) :clap2:


----------



## Melzy

Still not quite sure what a sticky is. '-)


----------



## xabiaxica

Melzy said:


> Still not quite sure what a sticky is. '-)


it's a thread which is 'stuck' to the top of the page so that we don't lose it ........ like this one


----------



## xabiaxica

Melzy said:


> Ok well here is my question then: We are moving to Barcelona next week, in the city center-"Hopefully" (renting a long term apartment once we get there since there seems to be many availble online), we're in England right now and had planned to leave all of our heavy winter stuff at my partners parents' house, sooo....after reading above, is that a good idea?? Seriously, I would rather be "With" my heavy coats, wool sweaters, gloves, boots than "Without"!! Sorry it took so long to get to the question ha!
> We leave for Barcelona on Wed. I have never been to Spain so I am looking forward to it. Any Barcelona advice would be appreciated.
> P.S. we're a young 40-ish couple with no children, pets. I am American, he is British. I am fluent in Spanish so thats a plus for me there I think. ;-) :clap2:


I'm a bit further south than Barcelona, and the past few days have struggled to show 14º as max on the thermometer - but it's also been really windy, & windchill has brought temps to around 0º.......


----------



## Melzy

Eeek and here I thought we were gettng away from the cold lol We have been checking the temps there but we've heard different stories from friends on holiday saying that its cold there, then some say really hot blah blah but when a Brit says its boiling I laugh and put on a sweatshirt haha I just like to be prepared and I am always cold anyways. Of course I wont mind being covered up a little bit longer since living in England and Germany has kept me from running to the gym for the last year! ha ha


----------



## baldilocks

Weatherwise use this link to the Spanish Weather service
The Weather: Barcelona (Barcelona) - Forecast - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

If you want a municipality in the surrounding area use the search facility below the table.

Recommend you stick with your winter clothes until April/May when you might get Spring folowed immediately by Summer.

If it will cheer you a little, I live considerably farther South than Barca in Andalucía and we are forecast to get high winds and snowstorms tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Melzy said:


> we're in England right now and had planned to leave all of our heavy winter stuff at my partners parents' house, sooo....after reading above, is that a good idea??


I wouldn't have thought so! Barcelona does have 4 seasons.
Just google annual temperatures Barcelona and you'll see the temperatures. Also, if you want to travel at Christmas or Easter, or go to higher ground, you may need that coat, even if you're going south.


----------



## xabiaxica

Melzy said:


> Eeek and here I thought we were gettng away from the cold lol We have been checking the temps there but we've heard different stories from friends on holiday saying that its cold there, then some say really hot blah blah but when a Brit says its boiling I laugh and put on a sweatshirt haha I just like to be prepared and I am always cold anyways. Of course I wont mind being covered up a little bit longer since living in England and Germany has kept me from running to the gym for the last year! ha ha


current temperature is 10.8º

winds are at just under 58km/h

with windchill that's around* minus 1.5ºC*

we're expecting a high of 12º if we're lucky today, & the usually VERY accurate forecast is saying winds of 70km/h - also cloudy & maybe some rain

so it's going to FEEL like it's around 0º all day 

the Latvian student staying with us is freezing!! They thought they'd be able to swim in the pool every day............. & packed accordingly


----------



## Melzy

Reason I asked is because yes of course we have been checking forecasts but sometimes thats not really the case. Oklahoma is the same way, never know what your gonna get no matter what the meteorologists say! haha UGH!


----------



## Melzy

xabiachica said:


> current temperature is 10.8º
> 
> winds are at just under 58km/h
> 
> with windchill that's around* minus 1.5ºC*
> 
> we're expecting a high of 12º if we're lucky today, & the usually VERY accurate forecast is saying winds of 70km/h - also cloudy & maybe some rain
> 
> so it's going to FEEL like it's around 0º all day
> 
> the Latvian student staying with us is freezing!! They thought they'd be able to swim in the pool every day............. & packed accordingly


oh wow! Ok, great thanks!! Good to know that the forecast is accurate, I love that! Sorry, Im all over the place in reading these. This forum is a little hard to get used to. Im used to my facebook expat pages. ha


----------



## Melzy

baldilocks said:


> Weatherwise use this link to the Spanish Weather service
> The Weather: Barcelona (Barcelona) - Forecast - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
> 
> If you want a municipality in the surrounding area use the search facility below the table.
> 
> Recommend you stick with your winter clothes until April/May when you might get Spring folowed immediately by Summer.
> 
> If it will cheer you a little, I live considerably farther South than Barca in Andalucía and we are forecast to get high winds and snowstorms tomorrow (Monday).


Oh my. Well it snowed here last night in Colchester and its Freeeezing too but I love the snow!! My partner hates it, hates England ha Funny that he thought he was going to spring like weather in Barcelona even though he's lived there before MANY years ago...;-)


----------



## Dunpleecin

Ok so I am new too, and I've trawled the FAQ's but unfortunately, what it doesn't tell me is that whenever I try to do something (for example send a private message) Oops I can't do that because I'm too junior a member.

I'm sure you're sick and tired of hearing the same old questions, but here's the thing; if someone posts a question, it adds to their post count and therefore, presumably allows them to do more things on the forum. If they stay schtum and simply either lurk or look at the FAQ's (what does that stand for again?) then this limits their abilities.

Seems a bit absurd to me.

As a BRAND new member, to be honest some of these replies from senior members are a little bit demeaning, patronising and very stand offish. Not the welcome I'd have expected.

I'm too afraid of asking a question now in case I genuinely missed an answer and I get told off.

(Edit: I bet I posted this in the wrong place didn't I?)


----------



## xabiaxica

Dunpleecin said:


> Ok so I am new too, and I've trawled the FAQ's but unfortunately, what it doesn't tell me is that whenever I try to do something (for example send a private message) Oops I can't do that because I'm too junior a member.
> 
> I'm sure you're sick and tired of hearing the same old questions, but here's the thing; if someone posts a question, it adds to their post count and therefore, presumably allows them to do more things on the forum. If they stay schtum and simply either lurk or look at the FAQ's (what does that stand for again?) then this limits their abilities.
> 
> Seems a bit absurd to me.
> 
> As a BRAND new member, to be honest some of these replies from senior members are a little bit demeaning, patronising and very stand offish. Not the welcome I'd have expected.
> 
> I'm too afraid of asking a question now in case I genuinely missed an answer and I get told off.
> 
> (Edit: I bet I posted this in the wrong place didn't I?)



:welcome:

you don't need many posts in order to activate PMs - & all the rules are in place to protect ALL members - especially that one - it stops spammers

Ask anything you like - you might be directed to our FAQs thread *(F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions) - or you might be asking something that ISN'T asked frequently

here's a link to it though, in case the info you want IS there http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Dunpleecin

Part of my last post was tongue in cheek...


----------



## zenkarma

mrypg9 said:


> Blame Mrs Thatcher who signed up to 'open Europe', blame Tony Blair for not doing what most other EU states did and capping the numbers of post-Soviet bloc migrants. Blame the employers -the corporate and the middle-class families - who benefited from cheap labour in the agricultural sector and the cheap but efficient Polish plumber and Slovakian nanny.


Yes, blame the government and politicians.

And businesses continue to benefit from the cheap wages they pay them. This is precisely why this government and subsequent governments don't/won't shut the door on East European immigration into the UK, they _want_ this cheap labour to prop up their GDP figures.

It's all about short termism, short term profits for businesses and shareholders. 

What they don't want you and I to know or understand is that _someone_ will ultimately have to pay for all this immigration and that someone will ultimately be the taxpayer yet again. That's precisely why taxes are going up and can only keep on going up. So businesses and business leaders benefit from all this cheap labour in the short term and the taxpayer cops the bill in the long term. That's a pretty neat trick the governments pulling off on us.

I could say a lot more about this, but I don't want to derail this newbie thread will off topic posts


----------



## zenkarma

ShobhanaSingh said:


> I use BBC Languages website to help with basic Spanish. Is ther anything else you can recommend which is online and free?


Hello there, I'm pretty new here myself 

I've been using a site called Duolingo which is a really fun way to learn a language and it's free! It's quite different to normal language learning sites and gives you a decent grounding in grammar and written Spanish. It also teaches other languages as well.

If you're in Vera Playa, you're just up the road from me in Garrucha, although I'm in the UK at the moment.


----------



## Melzy

Justina said:


> Hi Shobhana,
> I found your mail on my mail so not sure if it was directed to me or to everyone in Spain, you could say I am just plain daft when I get to these forums where there are so many links that I am hanged if I know what to do with them. However, have been quite happily reading the problems encountered by people moving all over the world.
> I lived in Mexico for 39 years, married to a Mexican who is now retiring and trying to sell our house which hopefully is now being sold, but I came first to organise us as I am the Brit. I used to be a reasonable cook, but nowadays I just google in for something with beef and see if it takes my fancy. As to painting, well I do go to a class once a week and find it very relaxing, but Picasso I will never be.
> As to films, yes I do enjoy them, but at the moment I tend to watch Brit dvds of old BBC or ITV things that my daughter, still in London, brings over. I could get them on Amazon but for the time being she brings a ready supply. As to Spanish well I have lived it for many years and while my grammar is fine, my vocabulary is constantly being changed here in Cadiz. I spent a month in Madrid with my son when I lfirst arrived and could understand the madrileños just fine, but when I got to Cadiz, it could have been double Dutch as they seem to eat the end of participles, eg. he hablado becomes something like he hablao and of course they use different words for a fair number of words that I was accustomed to in Mexico.
> Fortunately, I have got over the missing bit of a participle and still learning new words.
> Perhaps if you have time you could tell us more of where you are living and how you find it. I can't say the weather in Cadiz has been fabulous in recent weeks, but definitely brightening up and in comparison with Brit weather well yes we are fine.
> Cheers.


LOL that cracked me up. I feel the same way on how they speak here. The Spanish I was brought up on was Mexico as well so when they speak it with a lisp, I cringe haha As for trying to find Mexican restaurants here, looks like I will be cooking my own, which is fine, my mother has taught me well. Just need to find the ingredients. I miss tortillerias, dying for some fresh corn torts.


----------



## Justina

I bought some corn tortillas in 'el corte ingles', but didn't much like them, not the same taste at all, but I make do with the flour ones. There are two or three brands to be found here so it is a question of taste, I suppose. 
I'm sure there must be a Mexican restaurant in Barcelona, from what I remember there is every other type of restaurants.
Good luck


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Justina said:


> I bought some corn tortillas in 'el corte ingles', but didn't much like them, not the same taste at all, but I make do with the flour ones. There are two or three brands to be found here so it is a question of taste, I suppose.
> I'm sure there must be a Mexican restaurant in Barcelona, from what I remember there is every other type of restaurants.
> Good luck


Hi Justina, I wonder if you've yet discovered the Mexican restaurant in Cadiz? I'm still in UK and can't recall its name, but it's in the Casco Antiguo. The food's seems good and the atmosphere's always buzzing! 
BTW - I've sent you a Private Message (PM), re. your first post which included a question for me.

Saludos,
GC


----------



## baldilocks

Stravinsky said:


> Justina wont be able to read it
> Not enough (meaningful) posts yet


She has 31. I thought it was only 5 to access PM, has it changed?


----------



## Justina

Hi guapachica,
If you are talking of the same one that I went to a couple of months ago around the parillero(?), it was abysmal. The servers looked like Latinos but if you have never experienced Mexican food I can promise you that it was just dreadful. To add insult to injury, I was served about three very small tortillas and asked for some more and when the bill came, the folowing two or three were added on. I paid without comment, but never again. 
I could offer many negative comments about Mexico, but the food, never. 
My kids were telling me that they went to a Mexican restaurant in Madrid on Friday night (daughter on midterm from London), and my daughter had enchiladas, which were great,. my son the meaty fiend had una arrachera, and was disappointed. The other Mexican with them had chilaquiles and pronouced them great. 
I get disheartened at food these days, cos as a very modest cook and as a google lover I now just google in and see what I fancy before I go to the super. 
I once asked a Scottish friend who was visiting me to bring some chilis ie the spices for Indian food which I loved and he wrote back saying but don't you have a surfeit of chilis in Mexico and I said yes, but not the same as India. Sounds silly, but it is true.
Cheers.


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> She has 31. I thought it was only 5 to access PM, has it changed?


Yes, we're thing of changing it to 100,000, just to give some incentive. 

Ignore me, I'm hallucinating


----------



## Justina

Guapachica,
Sorry if I have missed one of your private messages, but thought I had replied. But could I ask the moderator to take me off the 'regrets of moving to Spain' cos I just love the place. It was, I assume, my own fault at the beginning, but please it seems to go on for ever with people talking of everything but 'regrets'. After seven months here, life just gets better. I think it was baldilocks this morning talking of how much he and his family get by on per month without stinting, and I feel much the same although I do pay rent for the moment, and do allow myself a few ciggies and the odd bottle of wine, but still if one paces oneself, life is not expensive.
For Guapachica, but sure my comments are for other parts of Spain. I was around the plaza mina around 1pm and it was crowded by families sitting on the benches with their bocadillos, moscatel, litre bottles of beer, kids on their horrible skate boards and the rest just reckon
the usual noise. It was a delight. The same families will be down on the Caleta beach in a few months time, fortunately without the skate boards, but still making the same noise.
I have a French friend who is a sound engineer and his job is to quieten everything,, be it trams, cars under bridges, that might annoy the people that live nearby, you name it, but I reckon if a sound engineer ever came here, he would be hounded out.
Cheers to all


----------



## baldilocks

Justina said:


> Guapachica,
> Sorry if I have missed one of your private messages, but thought I had replied. But could I ask the moderator to take me off the 'regrets of moving to Spain' cos I just love the place. It was, I assume, my own fault at the beginning, but please it seems to go on for ever with people talking of everything but 'regrets'. After seven months here, life just gets better. I think it was baldilocks this morning talking of how much he and his family get by on per month without stinting, and I feel much the same although I do pay rent for the moment, and do allow myself a few ciggies and the odd bottle of wine, but still if one paces oneself, life is not expensive.
> For Guapachica, but sure my comments are for other parts of Spain. I was around the plaza mina around 1pm and it was crowded by families sitting on the benches with their bocadillos, moscatel, litre bottles of beer, kids on their horrible skate boards and the rest just reckon
> the usual noise. It was a delight. The same families will be down on the Caleta beach in a few months time, fortunately without the skate boards, but still making the same noise.
> I have a French friend who is a sound engineer and his job is to quieten everything,, be it trams, cars under bridges, that might annoy the people that live nearby, you name it, but I reckon if a sound engineer ever came here, he would be hounded out.
> Cheers to all


Don't worry. When I started that thread it was also to give the opportunity for those who have no regrets (Edith Piaf!) as well as those who do have a few regrets. We have no regrets and there's no reason you should have either.


----------



## Justina

thank you


----------



## Melzy

Justina said:


> I bought some corn tortillas in 'el corte ingles', but didn't much like them, not the same taste at all, but I make do with the flour ones. There are two or three brands to be found here so it is a question of taste, I suppose.
> I'm sure there must be a Mexican restaurant in Barcelona, from what I remember there is every other type of restaurants.
> Good luck


The ones I got were from ElCampo in the Diagonal Mar mall. They were the only brand they had. The other ones they called tortillas de maiz were flour and corn mixed, did not taste like corn at all of course. Not sure why they called them maiz. Even the mixed ones in the UK were called jsut that, flour and corn. Im going to keep searching because I can only make my stacked enchiladas and beef tacos with those. I might have to have them imported from America lol how funny is that.


----------



## Melzy

Justina said:


> Hi guapachica,
> If you are talking of the same one that I went to a couple of months ago around the parillero(?), it was abysmal. The servers looked like Latinos but if you have never experienced Mexican food I can promise you that it was just dreadful. To add insult to injury, I was served about three very small tortillas and asked for some more and when the bill came, the folowing two or three were added on. I paid without comment, but never again.
> I could offer many negative comments about Mexico, but the food, never.
> My kids were telling me that they went to a Mexican restaurant in Madrid on Friday night (daughter on midterm from London), and my daughter had enchiladas, which were great,. my son the meaty fiend had una arrachera, and was disappointed. The other Mexican with them had chilaquiles and pronouced them great.
> I get disheartened at food these days, cos as a very modest cook and as a google lover I now just google in and see what I fancy before I go to the super.
> I once asked a Scottish friend who was visiting me to bring some chilis ie the spices for Indian food which I loved and he wrote back saying but don't you have a surfeit of chilis in Mexico and I said yes, but not the same as India. Sounds silly, but it is true.
> Cheers.


I Know!! I had more of a selection of HOT chilis in the UK as I have seen here! They are big which I like for roasting but I kind of wanted more of a selection of the little skinny spicy ones or fat jalepenos. I guess I will have to keep checking other supermarkets as the only ones Ive been to so far are Mercadona (which I didnt like, hardly any selection on anything and smelled horrible) and El Campo (so huge). Ive only been in Barcelona a week so I still have a lot to discover food wise...


----------



## Justina

Hi Melzy,
Why don't you check out the Mexican restaurants in Barcelona and see if they will tell you where they get their tortillas? I think they tend towards the Tex-Mex style but worth a try.


----------



## Justina

Just remembered that I saw a programme on the tv at the weekend on immigrants to Spain and there seem to be a fair number of Pakistanis in Barcelona. I can't remember the name of the barrio but it had plenty of shops, so you might find similar chilis.


----------



## Janeym8

*Hi to all*

Just wanted to introduce myself .I'm Jane and Ive been a wee bit of a lurker around here for a couple of years but now me and my hubby Alex are on the final countdown to moving to Spain,house here just about ready to go on the market and have been told by estate agent it should sell quickly(yes i know they can tell you anything lol) 
We currently live in Scotland and are planning on moving to Torrox we visited it a couple of times in the last year and cant wait to get back.
Janey xxx


----------



## squeezyb

Hi. Newbie here. 
Am interviewing for a position in Valencia. Have never considered moving to Spain. Seems I am now. Am currently in Calgary, recently got laid off and a co in Spain came knocking....through a friend who has a friend working for a search firm in London who knew someone in Valencia looking for someone with my credentials. Wow. 
I hope to use this forum as a resource.


----------



## golfdkc

Pesky Wesky said:


> It looks like the January rush is on !!
> Every year in Jan we get lots of new forum members asking info about Spain, probably because it's one of the most miserable months in the calender in the UK and all that New Year New Life stuff. (It's below freezing where I am today and rain is forecast all over Spain today) It's great to have new members, but to help us help you, please think about the kind of question you ask. If you want to know which are the best areas to live in for example it'd be useful to know if you want to be in the North or the south at least, on the beach or up a mountain...
> Useful info is
> will you need work or not (if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)
> retired or not
> income
> wants (beach, inland, flat, near airport, completely open to anything...)
> House or flat
> buy or rent
> 
> Oh, and the search facility will bring up lots of info. Make sure you use _*advanced*_ and search _*entire*_ posts
> 
> Happy foruming


Hi, New Member, looking for postings about life on the Costa Del Sol.
Just bought a Condo and now looking for a boat to do a spot of fishing.


----------



## paulval

Hi All,,

After almost 9 years here in Valencia, I am still surprised when it gets cold and then again how hot it gets in the summer, but lets face it the winters are short and the summers long so lets enjoy...


Paul
..................


----------



## golfdkc

baldilocks said:


> We live inland so don't get the ameliorating effect of the oceans/seas on the temperature neither do we often get strong winds. Since we are about 2200 ft up we get low cloud (like today) and this can be really cold and damp (bitter even) in the winter and currently the clouds are swirling at or just above our roof, or were, (I've just looked out and can't see the patio!)
> 
> It is hard sometimes to comprehend that when one is complaining that it is 40C in the shade, that in a couple of months, one would be glad to feel just a little bit warm! Roll on Spring!!!


Hi, as a newbie to Southern Spain, although we have bought initially as a holiday home, we are planning to retire next year with the view of moving lock stock and barrel to Spain. Is there anyone who has moved completely, regretted that they did not leave, at least some roots back home, such as downsize to a small retirement flat, in the event ill health may take over and you have the need to return to UK.


----------



## Dunpleecin

golfdkc said:


> Hi, as a newbie to Southern Spain, although we have bought initially as a holiday home, we are planning to retire next year with the view of moving lock stock and barrel to Spain. Is there anyone who has moved completely, regretted that they did not leave, at least some roots back home, such as downsize to a small retirement flat, in the event ill health may take over and you have the need to return to UK.


You have to take into account that if you move lock stock and barrel and you are legally resident in Spain then you won't have healthcare provision in the UK so it won't just be a case of nipping back over if you're ill. If you are receiving state pension you will get a form (S1) which transfers your health benefits to Spain. From what I read there is no reason to go back to the UK in the case of ill health because the Spanish healthcare system is just as good in any case.

Edit: I may have misread that in that you might have indicated that you would move back lock stock and barrel not just come back to go to hospital or something. Actually this would be even more difficult I think as you would have to do the process all over again in reverse.


----------



## golfdkc

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there!
> The language in Madrid is fairly easy to understand. It's in Andalucia in the south where they eat their words and produce "th" in strange places!
> The BBC courses look excellent to me, and are probably the best free courses on internet. As you can imagine, there have been loads of threads about learning Spanish and you'll find some of them by searching Spanish/ learning Spanish/ Spanish courses and the like on the search facility on the main page. At the bottom of each thread page you'll find more suggestions of similar threads.
> You might want to start your own thread on this or any other subject as people might not find your posts here. Go to the main Spain page. You'll find it says La Tasca, then classifieds and then there's an icon which says Post a new Thread, and away you go!


Hola, Try Speak Spanish with Michael Thomas. Its a set of CD's or you can get the App on your phone. There is no need to memorise, write anything down or homework. Just lay back and listen, then respond when requested - easy!!
Seriously, I've found it very good.
Cheers


----------



## golfdkc

Dunpleecin said:


> You have to take into account that if you move lock stock and barrel and you are legally resident in Spain then you won't have healthcare provision in the UK so it won't just be a case of nipping back over if you're ill. If you are receiving state pension you will get a form (S1) which transfers your health benefits to Spain. From what I read there is no reason to go back to the UK in the case of ill health because the Spanish healthcare system is just as good in any case.
> 
> Edit: I may have misread that in that you might have indicated that you would move back lock stock and barrel not just come back to go to hospital or something. Actually this would be even more difficult I think as you would have to do the process all over again in reverse.


Thanks for the good advice, you got it right the first time. I was just concerned that if one of us needed serious medical treatment, we may want to return home, but its good to hear good reports on the Spanish Healthcare system. many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

golfdkc said:


> Hola, Try Speak Spanish with Michael Thomas. Its a set of CD's or you can get the App on your phone. There is no need to memorise, write anything down or homework. Just lay back and listen, then respond when requested - easy!!
> Seriously, I've found it very good.
> Cheers


I'm pretty sure PeskyWesky speaks Spanish WAY better than Michel Thomas....


----------



## golfdkc

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty sure PeskyWesky speaks Spanish WAY better than Michel Thomas....


Just trying to be helpful, not looking for sarcastic responses. Doesn't help.


----------



## xabiaxica

golfdkc said:


> Just trying to be helpful, not looking for sarcastic responses. Doesn't help.


sorry - it wasn't meant to be sarcastic - just a statement of fact

if you look at Pesky's info (on the posts) you'll see that she's been in the Madrid area 25 years - I'm sure she speaks near native Spanish, though she'd probably downplay that herself


I've always found Michel Thomas's pronunciation to be appalling tbh, & his tapes sleep-inducing

still, each to their own


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> sorry - it wasn't meant to be sarcastic - just a statement of fact
> 
> if you look at Pesky's info (on the posts) you'll see that she's been in the Madrid area 25 years - I'm sure she speaks near native Spanish, though she'd probably downplay that herself
> 
> 
> I've always found Michel Thomas's pronunciation to be appalling tbh, & his tapes sleep-inducing
> 
> still, each to their own


Apart from that, the worst person to learn a language from is a non-native speaker!! Can you imagine learning English from a Frenchman? "eet wood be neely as bad as learning zee french longwidge fron an ingleeshmun"


----------



## jojo

baldilocks said:


> Apart from that, the worst person to learn a language from is a non-native speaker!! Can you imagine learning English from a Frenchman?


Interestingly, my daughters Spanish teacher here in the UK is French (with a very strong French accent) and his wife is Mexican - so he teaches his class Mexican Spanish, with a French accent - something that the school didnt realise until my daughter pointed it out!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> Apart from that, the worst person to learn a language from is a non-native speaker!! Can you imagine learning English from a Frenchman? "eet wood be neely as bad as learning zee french longwidge fron an ingleeshmun"


I teach Spanish.........


so of course I'd have to disagree..........










as long as the pronunciation is good I'd say there can be advantages - I have a new student who was previously 'taught' by a native speaker - her pronunciation is dreadful - the teacher just expected her to 'pick it up' so of course she didn't , and sadly a lot of very basic things like the gender of nouns & conjugation of verbs was also supposed to be 'picked up'


A GOOD native teacher who can & does explain things is the ideal though


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> so of course I'd have to disagree..........


In truth, if I reconsider, I would also disagree with my original statement since I taught myself but I *do have* an aptitude for languages and I have been told many times that my Spanish pronunciation is excellent. 



xabiachica said:


> A GOOD native teacher who can & does explain things is the ideal though


With the emphasis on "GOOD", so many, it would seem are as bad if not worse that many native English speakers/teachers - their knowledge of grammar is terrible and their inability to teach is not far behind.


----------



## squeezyb

paulval said:


> Hi All,,
> 
> After almost 9 years here in Valencia, I am still surprised when it gets cold and then again how hot it gets in the summer, but lets face it the winters are short and the summers long so lets enjoy...
> 
> 
> Paul
> ..................


Cold how cold? :snowman:


----------



## baldilocks

squeezyb said:


> Cold how cold? :snowman:


Our first winter here, I got frostbite, something I haven't had since that long winter of 1962/3


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> Our first winter here, I got frostbite, something I haven't had since that long winter of 1962/3


----------



## Emma M

My first logon to the forum and you have immediately shattered my dreams  Job.....'(if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)'  ha! I would defiantly need a job as I'm not that fortunate.....  (PS not serious re dream shattering - albeit slightly disappointed)

I am a qualified accountant with 2 beautiful girls (baby/toddler) living in Liverpool. I want out. Want to offer my girls something different. Had a brilliant upbringing by great parents yet it seems to be getting worse here and I do not want my girls growing up in this society - sad I know yet its the unfortunate truth. Have thought and decided upon moving away (always Spain for me) since before my girls where even born. I don't know whether its just a pipe dream.... would like someone to take time to explain the reality to me... 

I am considering southern Spain - Andalucía region - no specific reason. Work/quality of life/schooling would be my priority..... yet I am thinking here.... All suggestion welcome...

I love where I'm from but do not love it enough for my girls and would like to provide them with something better/different.... am I a dreamer? 

I envisage living and integrating in Spain within the next 5 yrs., my youngest would be near 6 and my eldest near 8.

I own a few properties at present so wouldn't even bother me renting at first. Have searched online at current rental market in that region seems feasible. Am I deluded? :fingerscrossed: 

I would love to live within beach radius. :fingerscrossed:

My future is all about an outdoors relaxed life with my girls away from the dramatic violent culture that seems to surround my hometown at present. Why cant people just live and let live??? I appreciate I have to work yet hey that's life anywhere.... I want them to experience a living in a relaxed, none gangsters society, where people let live and have community spirit. Education is paramount. Good schooling is defiantly a must. My toddlers infant school has a 'sister' school in southern Spain also.

I have a million questions yet would really appreciate if somebody who was once in my position and who made the 'leap' to let me know it was worth while. Especially someone to re-assure me who had young children at the time. I am not naïve in the sense I think its going to be a happily ever after story and easy. Yet would appreciate knowing there is hope..... Would also appreciate knowing whether anyone has any contacts in my field so that I can ascertain whether there is a demand for my type of work/skills? What could be the salary expectations etc.. etc.? 

Would also appreciate, stories of life experience of all you commandeered 'ex-pats'. Did you have these anticipated feelings, did you move for the same reasons? - did it pay off for you? 

I wont bore you anymore but really look forward to engaging with people who have experienced the life I long for and their honest opinion. 

Thank you and good night all. 

Emma 



Pesky Wesky said:


> It looks like the January rush is on !!
> Every year in Jan we get lots of new forum members asking info about Spain, probably because it's one of the most miserable months in the calender in the UK and all that New Year New Life stuff. (It's below freezing where I am today and rain is forecast all over Spain today) It's great to have new members, but to help us help you, please think about the kind of question you ask. If you want to know which are the best areas to live in for example it'd be useful to know if you want to be in the North or the south at least, on the beach or up a mountain...
> Useful info is
> will you need work or not (if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)
> retired or not
> income
> wants (beach, inland, flat, near airport, completely open to anything...)
> House or flat
> buy or rent
> 
> Oh, and the search facility will bring up lots of info. Make sure you use _*advanced*_ and search _*entire*_ posts
> 
> Happy foruming


----------



## Emma M

Wiggietheone... noted now from other posts I have read - I will probably be penalised for someway or another for not conducting myself in the correct manor with my initial post!! So uptight....... I am praying I do not receive a response from uptight, know it all expats.... who deem my initial questions to be inferior of their reading..... get a life people if you enlist upon this forum then you intend to help not criticise their naivety and un knowledge surely..... FAQ's yes but sometimes people (human nature) prefer a conversation than a list of pre-collaborated responses.......


----------



## xabiaxica

Emma M said:


> Wiggietheone... noted now from other posts I have read - I will probably be penalised for someway or another for not conducting myself in the correct manor with my initial post!! So uptight....... I am praying I do not receive a response from uptight, know it all expats.... who deem my initial questions to be inferior of their reading..... get a life people if you enlist upon this forum then you intend to help not criticise their naivety and un knowledge surely..... FAQ's yes but sometimes people (human nature) prefer a conversation than a list of pre-collaborated responses.......


no-one's going ot penalise you 


we're not uptight here really - we do 'tell it as it is' though - & it's tough atm here in Spain


most of us have an income from elsewhere, either a pension or business interests online or in another country

a lucky few of us have work here or businesses we have built up over years & years - most of us in that category are struggling or at least worrying to some degree - after all - how long will the business continue to succeed if people have no money to spend?

you'll not find many (any) of us who are truly 'down & out' - they have long left the country to go 'home' or can't afford the internet!! (boy is internet expensive here!!)

you're not mad for wanting a different lifestyle - that's what we wanted - & if you can find a way of getting here with a secure income lined up the go for it - it's a great place to bring your kids up..... as long as you have an income - cos if you don't have that income you are literally on the streets


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Emma M said:


> Wiggietheone... noted now from other posts I have read - I will probably be penalised for someway or another for not conducting myself in the correct manor with my initial post!! So uptight....... I am praying I do not receive a response from uptight, know it all expats.... who deem my initial questions to be inferior of their reading..... get a life people if you enlist upon this forum then you intend to help not criticise their naivety and un knowledge surely..... FAQ's yes but sometimes people (human nature) prefer a conversation than a list of pre-collaborated responses.......


Hi Emma,
Good to read your interesting posts.
RE a move to Spain, well you've done 2 things right already


Join the forum
Start asking questions and finding out early on
!!!!

However, as you've already seen, not all responses will be positive. Logically, there will be some things you won't like to hear or that you won't want to hear, but that's the good thing about coming on to the forum - lots of different experiences and lives to glean information from. So please as much as you don't want "uptight", we don't appreciate "defensive"Or "why are you all so negative" when the only thing we're doing is telling life as it is.

My first pointers would be who knows where Spain will be in 5 years, but hopefully it will be leaving its financial crisis behind (experts forecast 10 years to semi recover and it started around 2008)

I'm not sure from your post whether you'd be hoping to work or not, but...

Andalucia, although it has sunshine which appeals enormously to British people, has always ahd more unemployment than other regions, but it currently reaches around 35% and in young people and foreigners I think it's even higher, so personally if I was looking for work I'd be thinking Madrid/ Bilbao/ Victoria perhaps...
You will not be able to work as an accountant here unless you retrain, so perhaps, if you'll need to work, you should think about how you'd like to make your living.

Maybe you should open a thread of your own...?


----------



## Dunpleecin

Good luck with everything. Just make sure you think everything through and choose the place that is right for you and do lots of research. If you own several properties you're obviously well off so your rental income will probably support you even if you don't get a job in Spain. Assuming you've not got loads of buy to let mortgages that is.

I would identify a few areas which cater for your needs first and have at least a couple of weeks in each area if you can spare the time.


----------



## baldilocks

Emma M said:


> My first logon to the forum and you have immediately shattered my dreams  Job.....'(if you do then you're probably better off considering another country)'  ha! I would defiantly need a job as I'm not that fortunate.....  (PS not serious re dream shattering - albeit slightly disappointed)
> 
> I am a qualified accountant with 2 beautiful girls (baby/toddler) living in Liverpool. I want out. Want to offer my girls something different. Had a brilliant upbringing by great parents yet it seems to be getting worse here and I do not want my girls growing up in this society - sad I know yet its the unfortunate truth. Have thought and decided upon moving away (always Spain for me) since before my girls where even born. I don't know whether its just a pipe dream.... would like someone to take time to explain the reality to me...
> 
> I am considering southern Spain - Andalucía region - no specific reason. Work/quality of life/schooling would be my priority..... yet I am thinking here.... All suggestion welcome...
> 
> I love where I'm from but do not love it enough for my girls and would like to provide them with something better/different.... am I a dreamer?
> 
> I envisage living and integrating in Spain within the next 5 yrs., my youngest would be near 6 and my eldest near 8.
> 
> I own a few properties at present so wouldn't even bother me renting at first. Have searched online at current rental market in that region seems feasible. Am I deluded? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I would love to live within beach radius. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My future is all about an outdoors relaxed life with my girls away from the dramatic violent culture that seems to surround my hometown at present. Why cant people just live and let live??? I appreciate I have to work yet hey that's life anywhere.... I want them to experience a living in a relaxed, none gangsters society, where people let live and have community spirit. Education is paramount. Good schooling is defiantly a must. My toddlers infant school has a 'sister' school in southern Spain also.
> 
> I have a million questions yet would really appreciate if somebody who was once in my position and who made the 'leap' to let me know it was worth while. Especially someone to re-assure me who had young children at the time. I am not naïve in the sense I think its going to be a happily ever after story and easy. Yet would appreciate knowing there is hope..... Would also appreciate knowing whether anyone has any contacts in my field so that I can ascertain whether there is a demand for my type of work/skills? What could be the salary expectations etc.. etc.?
> 
> Would also appreciate, stories of life experience of all you commandeered 'ex-pats'. Did you have these anticipated feelings, did you move for the same reasons? - did it pay off for you?
> 
> I wont bore you anymore but really look forward to engaging with people who have experienced the life I long for and their honest opinion.
> 
> Thank you and good night all.
> 
> Emma



YOU need to do lots of research, because so much depends on what YOU want, what YOU need and YOUR personal likes and dislikes.

We can only help you so far, the major part of it is up to you. I spent from 2001 until we moved in November 2008, researching. True, we originally had a shortlist of six countries to start with and each ruled itself out for carious reasons. So we ended up with just Spain in 2005, then it was researching on the finer points of where and why. 

You need to take into account climate for a start - it does vary quite considerably over quite short distances, for example our extreme maximum temperature in the summer is about 38-40°, 25 km further north it is 7-8° higher (almost halfway to the boiling point of water!) - In many places it can be cold (varying between, quite and very) in winter (my first winter here I got frostbite!) and houses here are not built for winter weather but more to keep out some of the heat in summer. The sort of place you want/need to live in - mostly expats, a few expats, or no expats, then do you want a house or a flat (low-rise/high-rise, in a house-sized building or a block) on an urbanisation, in town, out in the campo, etc. Buy outright/on a mortgage or rent (short-term/long-term). Do you want beaches, bars, living in areas mostly populated by Spanish or German or British or Dutch or...? Will you need easy access to airports and flying to where? Will you need easy access to all the comforts(?) of home? (British foodstuffs, soap powders, Marks and Spencer, etc)? Will you need easy access to hospitals?

All of these are personal to YOU and yours and we can't help you with them.

I'm not trying to put you off but so many people come here with no idea of even the basics of actually living in a foreign country, then after losing all they have/had going back with their tails between their legs. We don't want you to join that statistic.


----------



## zenkarma

Emma M said:


> ...I will probably be penalised for someway or another for not conducting myself in the correct manor with my initial post!! So uptight....... I am praying I do not receive a response from uptight, know it all expats.... who deem my initial questions to be inferior of their reading.....


You'll only get penalised if you come with totally unrealistic expectations and then start to get all snitty because the answers to your questions aren't what you want to hear.

From what I've read of your posts so far you don't necessarily fall into that category.

I can well understand you wanting to get out of where you are. The UK, contrary to what many people believe or want you to believe is slowly but steadily declining in terms of quality of life. The reasons for this are many, but whatever the reasons are doesn't change the fact that it is indeed declining.

It is this reason, I believe, that is prompting many people to have come on here recently with hopes and aspirations for wanting to get out and move to somewhere with a better quality of life. 

Spain in many ways can provide a better quality of life but also in many ways swops one set of problems for a different set of problems. It's up to you really to research and find out what those problems are and decide for yourself if they're worth swopping for the ones you already have.

What you propose seems doable, but you must work at it to make it happen. 

The first thing I'd suggest is that if you will be working in Spain, which it seems you would have to, you must learn Spanish to fluency. Armed with fluent Spanish and English and a good profession - accountancy, I'd say you would put yourself in a very good position to find yourself a job. Or perhaps even set up on your own as a bilingual accountant, but for that you would probably need a very good understanding of the Spanish tax system, you see people coming on here all the time looking for advice on taxation issues.


----------



## chrisinspain

Hi, I am new to the forum, or sort of. I used to regularly post as BUGS but sort of went into hibernation for a while. For those of you who remember me this next bit may be boring, but for those who don't read on. My name is Chris and my girlfriends name is Mary. We have lived in Spain for over 10 years and Mary's family have lived here for over 30 years. We have done quite a few things since being in Spain, including building our own houses, running a business, being involved with various charities and too many other things to mention. We still do run a couple of businesses and love living here in Spain. We have been quite lucky in some way, but have also had some hard lessons since being here full time. It's been an interesting ride that's for sure. Our main pleasures are the beach, wine, more wine, wine with good food, good company, and relaxing when we can. We are both in our late 40's and have children who live in the UK. I now have my own company ................. (don't shoot the messenger please) and Mary runs a version of meals on wheels in Spain. During our time here we have seen so many people come and quite a few then go back, but still we see people with "rose tinted glasses" making the same mistakes. Spain is a fantastic place to live, but you need to ask help when you need it, be honest, learn or at least try to learn some Spanish, and remember that a good reputation takes years to build up in Spain but only days to ruin. Anyway I was almost on my soap box there so I'm away. Oh just a quick one, is JoJo still around?


----------



## Doug Black

*Moving to Pinoso*

Hi folks, I just joined the forum today. I'll be moving out to Pinoso this year and am looking around for anyone in that area as well as gathering as much info as I can on living in Spain.

I'll have a small, off-grid set up, living simply, growing as much of my own food as possible etc. I started looking into permaculture recently and am looking forward to a huge change of lifestyle.


----------



## robsalter

We are moving out on the 1st May to La Pinilla....exciting stuff


----------



## serp

Hi everyone!,
I'm not an expat yet but expect to be it in a couple of years. This is a great forum and I'm sure it will be very useful for me in the right moment so I'd like to return the favor in advance.
I'm Spanish and live in the Valencia-Denia zone so if you have any question just let me know and I will answer or help you the best I can. I think a native point of view is always positive.

I'm sorry if there's any mistake in my writing.

Saludos. 

pd: also available to play some golf


----------



## Steadyshooter

Hi I wonder if you can help. I am new to the Spain expat forum but used the Japan expat forum quite a bit while I was working there. It seems that some new general control has been put in place that prevents me from using the classifieds page and from posting a new thread. This is very frustrating and not at all helpful. Can you point me in the direction of someone who might be able to lift the control please.


----------



## jojo

Steadyshooter said:


> Hi I wonder if you can help. I am new to the Spain expat forum but used the Japan expat forum quite a bit while I was working there. It seems that some new general control has been put in place that prevents me from using the classifieds page and from posting a new thread. This is very frustrating and not at all helpful. Can you point me in the direction of someone who might be able to lift the control please.


You need to be a premium member to use the classified section

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Steadyshooter said:


> Hi I wonder if you can help. I am new to the Spain expat forum but used the Japan expat forum quite a bit while I was working there. It seems that some new general control has been put in place that prevents me from using the classifieds page and from posting a new thread. This is very frustrating and not at all helpful. Can you point me in the direction of someone who might be able to lift the control please.


hi

you can post a new thread anywhere in the general forums, but only Premium Members can post in the Classifieds sections


if you wish to advertise you can upgrade by following this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/payments.php


----------

